

Verizon responds to Netflix throttling allegations - danysantiago
http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2014/02/06/verizon-netflix_throttling-bandwidth-net_neutrality

======
tzakrajs
Netflix doesn't serve streaming video bits from Amazon. The services hosted in
AWS are the control plane for getting ui, video and account metadata.
Streaming bits (the ones that would allegedly be throttled) come from their
Open Connect Appliances in internet exchanges and ISP data centers as well as
third-party CDN providers like Akamai, Limelight and Level 3.

tl;dr: this article is full of misinformation and bad investigative journalism

------
cordite
This is really immoral. I hope Amazon does something.

